

Show HN: Likemind just got HTML5 web app for desktop and mobiles - pawelkomarnicki
https://www.getlikemind.com

======
pawelkomarnicki
Likemind is a social network for meeting new people, no dating involved :) How
do you like our new HTML5 app that supports web users and also mobile
(Android, Windows Phone, iOS) users? :)

